# Accepting Credit cards - Mobile Payments



## lunasea (Jan 6, 2008)

Process from your iphone,ipad, android or any smart phone. Our software can do your inventory, multi payments, customer datatbase, or just use it to take payment. Let me know if you have any questions. Call Gary Matherne 850-934-7144 Ext 110.
www.bpisales.com
We are local...


----------



## Chris Phillips (Oct 1, 2007)

I highly recommend Gary and BPI for all CC processing needs! We use his service both in the store and for charters through a portable machine...


----------

